# My story



## bluegreen890 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi,

I am 19 year old student having troubles with defecation-it is psychosomatic. It started when I was 13 and I am still suffering from that, every day before go to school I have to use the toilet several times and I have never felt content because I still get urges when I am on my way to school. I am so worried about it that I was always late to school almost every day and sometimes after going to school also I had to use the toilet and on the way to school I am never relaxed due urges to use the toilet while I am travelling, some days even after reaching school till 2nd or 3rd period I am not comfortable.

Not only to school but to my extra classes after school or any visit outside I can't seem to leave the house in fear of this, and during outdoor stuff I have to use the toilet. I am worried so much that I can't concentrate on my studies, and of this I don't eat for a long time since most of the class duration are long, sometimes during classes I forget about it and the day goes well other times its so hectic that I am always on the edge, before I go and wherever I go I have to use the toilet most of the time and several times, it's very embarrassing to use the toilet when the class goes on because no one uses it while the teacher is teaching and sometimes not only once.

It only happens whenever I want to go out only, when I am at home there is no problem but to any outdoor work or if I have to leave the house, this happens. I can't seem to control this, now it has gotten worst, can't even because go to doctor's appointment, shopping or even a wedding because during the service I have to use toilet, I keep telling myself it won't come but it's like encoded to my system that I can't seem to stop this. I always use the washroom when I am outside more than once. I Know it's in my mind and my body just str=arts responding to this.

It's very hard to explain because normally I am not very nervous but I am wondering whether subconsciously I have nervousness or developed a fear of whatever this is.

I don't have a proper timing for this, it's ruining me, most of the teachers don't like it when I excuse myself because it's disturbing the class and my parents always are very disappointed in me because of this because I disrupt plans and has to use the washroom when we are outside and has even nicknamed me "psycho".

I suffer so much that I am stressed because of this problem and I rarely go out because of this. I only go if some work needs to be done, otherwise I'm at home. I told my parents that I may need to see a doctor but they won't take me telling its nonsense and I should solve my own problem.

If I planned to go out my stomach starts aching and I will start getting urges and it starts, but soon as I decide to stay at home its fine, any outing is the problem.

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Emita (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow!!! Your story sounds very similar to mine, except that I think my symptoms started later, and I still have some symptoms at home. (But, of course, I worry less about the consequences of these symptoms when I'm not out in public.) Anyways, I'm so sorry that you're dealing with this right now!!







I really wish I could help you because I know how frustrating, annoying, and embarrassing it is to deal with this, as well as dealing with people's opinions and responses of/to you when they see you experiencing symptoms.










Basically, what I've gathered so far is that you need to find what food causes the symptoms to worsen for you. To be honest, I have not been very successful in doing this myself, but that is what my gastroenterologist has told me, as well as people on here. You might not be able to get rid of symptoms completely, as some people are gassier and more nervous than others, by nature. This is horrendous, I know.







But, finding out what triggers extremely bad symptoms could at least lead to you feeling better than before.

Also, I have used laxatives that help sometimes to relieve symptoms of constipation and thus gas. (They don't always work, but I haven't used them consistently.) I've also heard fiber supplements/ pills help to keep you regular. I haven't really tried these, so I'm not sure how well they work. But, I think it'd be worth a shot.

I'm going to try drinking apple cider vinegar with the mother in it mixed with water and see if that helps with symptoms.

Additionally, regular exercise is what most people, doctors and others with IBS alike, say really helps to manage symptoms. But, it's easier said than done with busy schedules.. :/

I think another thing you could do is find others' stories on here and see what they're using to manage their symptoms. You never know what they might suggest that could actually be very helpful and at least lead you to some ways to cope. I think somewhere there is a long list of "what worked, and what didn't for me" type of discussion.

Maybe you could show this post to your parents to help convince them that you're not making this up, and you need some support, especially upon the start of school and the stress involved with that. :/

Keep your chin up!! Know that you're not alone out there, and that you can manage this!!

I hope some of these things at least can work for you. But, I also really wish I could be more helpful!


----------



## James87 (Jul 29, 2015)

Guys,

I wish I could post this somewhere so that everyone suffering from IBS could see.

I have been suffering from IBS for the past 6 months. I think I developed this disease after taking prilosec for my gastritis and very severe emotional issues at the same time.

I did a lot of research and finally found this book:

Title

IBS--Free at Last!: The Revolutionary, New Step-by-Step Method for Those Who Have Tried Everything. Control IBS Symptoms by Limiting FODMAPS Carbohydrates in Your Diet

Author

Patsy Catsos

Publisher

Pond Cove Press, 2009

ISBN

0982063504, 9780982063507

Length

142 pages

It really helps. It is very scientific based with no use of chemical drugs. This book gives a diet to follow and control the disease. I have no more of those terrible symptoms, spasm, constipation..... I am really free. Please share this book so everyone can see. Everyone suffering from this terrible disease.


----------



## duck01 (Aug 21, 2015)

I began with IBS symptoms in mid March. I began to get constipation much more than my usual bouts and then stomach pain that waxed an waned with on off nausea. I first put it down to oranges, woman's problems, a bug and a urinary tract/kidney infection. After two weeks I went to the doctor and he gave me antibiotics in case I had a urinary infection although I tested negative for this. He also suggested coming off oranges. I reacted badly to the medication and my stomach pain deepened, my nausea increased and so did my constipation. My panic and anxiety also began to climb.

I went back on oranges and finished my antibiotics and my symptoms felt 50% better although I still had stomach pain. I had several more opinions and I was referred for an ultrasound which largely showed nothing wrong but it didn't rule out everything. I had a pelvic ultrasound which had to be abandoned because I couldn't tolerate the discomfort. It was then suggested I should have the whole thing redone with an MRI or CAT scan to examine the pelvic area in the hope I could tolerate it better.

By this time I was in despair as other doctors told me my symptoms were confusing and they hadn't got a clue what was wrong. One doctor even asked did I think it was IBS. I was hoping they would tell me this. I was tried on Mebeverine and developed five new symptoms in 24 hours. I discontinued the medication and felt better. I was tested for Celiac and H pylori which were negative. As no one knew anything I researched online and began panicking about my pancreas, cervix, menopause, appendix, ovaries and stomach ulcers. As each test came back clear, my anxiety rose. I made copious lists for each doctor's appointment. I then started having bouts of very loose, messy stools.

Eventually, on seeing an eighth doctor in mid May, I was finally diagnosed with IBS. Looking back I realise the likely trigger. Last year, in March I had chiropractic treatment and massage, I could only cope with three treatments which left me in horrendous pain, gave me a huge immune reaction, breathlessness and exhaustion. With the stress, I developed Costochondritis (Ribcage pain). I then had a blood test to diagnose my joint pains and exhaustion. It was botched. I was left black and blue and had chronic pain for two months which has never really gone. Another nurse laughed at my concerns. By this March, my IBS began.


----------

